# Just some cute kids!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I took a TON of pictures of my Mika’s twins the other day, for their three-months-old conformation analysis. I did manage to get some good conformation photos (and I even posted a handful in the conformation forum), but I also ended up with a couple of really nice shots that I just thought were really cute/pretty! So I thought it might be fun to share them here.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

awww they're soo adorable!! Great pics!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I l9ve the way theu just stand for you. I wish I could get my 2 to remotely give me anything


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww. Really nice pictures of some cute little guys! 🥰 💗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those are great pictures of very adorable goats!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Tanya said:


> I l9ve the way theu just stand for you. I wish I could get my 2 to remotely give me anything


Hahaha! I was out there for like an hour and a half, waiting for just the right moment! 😆


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice job on the pictures! Thank you for sharing them. Good looking goats too.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty goats in pretty pictures!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such pretty babies!


----------



## Neliath (Jun 30, 2021)

Goat kids are just the cutest thing in the world


----------

